# anyone in need of 26inch arrows??



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys/gals,i have a bunch(apox 2 doz) of carbon arrows that are to short for me to shoot..all about 26inch..they would be great for kids or lady hunters..most havnt been shot,some need refletched but the shafts are in great shape..price is based on a promise..if you are willing to promise that the arrows will be used to either get a young hunter shooting,or hunting,and you promise to help em shoot and take the young hunter hunting..they are free..just need to pick em up..all arrows are good up to 60#..different makers..but all just about the same size..26 to 26 1/2 inch..if you want em..let me know..thanks and good luck in the woods..few more days,and its dinner served for the kids...:evilsmile


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have 2 nephews that are just getting started and in need of some arrows if your offer still stands.

PS: I live just south of Midland and will PM you if you still have the arrows.


----------



## IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet (Sep 25, 2011)

I am in my second year hunting. I have a crossbow I used last year, but just bought a Bear Odyssey II youth Compound Bow because it seemed like it would be more of a challenge.

I got measured yesterday and the guy says I need 26' arrows (I am only 5'6") So if you still have any of those they would be useful since I am really broke right now and can't afford to buy arrows at the moment.

I live In Grand Blanc, but work in Clarkston.


----------

